# STROOP WAFFLES-Chef's Choice



## danilotron (Jun 20, 2011)

I am looking to open a business here in my country but I need to buy the equipments first, all i see are websites offering at 1000Euros or 1500 Dollars, very expensive and not trustworthy.


SO MY QUESTION IS : In chef choice website on the waffel section, there is one that makes wafel cones, i was wondering if i dont use the cone and just do the "STROOP" Wafel procedure, could it work? cause its not made for stroop wafel but it makes exactly the same think except that after, you use a cone to roll it. 

COULD IT WORK? If so i could buy that wafel maker and save me 900+$ Dollars.

*Am i allowed to paste a link here? So everyone know what i am talking about?

Srry for me english, is not my first language :S


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2011)

danilotron said:


> I am looking to open a business here in my country but I need to buy the equipments first, all i see are websites offering at 1000Euros or 1500 Dollars, very expensive and not trustworthy.
> 
> 
> SO MY QUESTION IS : In chef choice website on the waffel section, there is one that makes wafel cones, i was wondering if i dont use the cone and just do the "STROOP" Wafel procedure, could it work? cause its not made for stroop wafel but it makes exactly the same think except that after, you use a cone to roll it.
> ...



Yes, you can add a link to a site so that we can see what you are talking about.  Also, what is your business going to be.  That will help the pros around here figure out what you will need, or even make suggestions for reliable equipment.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## danilotron (Jun 20, 2011)

The business is a small cart to make Stroop Wafels. I dont trust any website that offers the machines/oven to create the wafels, so i was wondering if this would work?

Waffle Makers

Model 836 petite cone, or maybe model 383-SE. 

could those work to make stroop wafel?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2011)

First, what are Stroop Waffles?  Second, what kind of business are you trying to start?

With more information, there are people around here that have cooked professional and will be able to assist you.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 20, 2011)

I also need the answers to Goodweed's questions, but from the bare information you have given I can start.

It sounds like you want to sell waffles from a cart.  I am not sure if you are meaning a small vending cart that is pulled behind a vehicle (making for cramped working area) or what is very popular in North America, a motor home turned into a kitchen.  

In either case, the waffle maker you have chosen will make great waffles, but to get perfect proportions so they are sell worthy you need to practice to get the right consistency and amount of batter.  Also, this makes two waffles per pour and if you are busy, this could slow things down a lot.  You would need an oven or warmer to do "make aheads" but they need to be kept fresh as well.

Again, without knowing what a stroop waffle is or your business intentions, this is all I can give for now.


----------



## danilotron (Jun 20, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I also need the answers to Goodweed's questions, but from the bare information you have given I can start.
> 
> It sounds like you want to sell waffles from a cart.  I am not sure if you are meaning a small vending cart that is pulled behind a vehicle (making for cramped working area) or what is very popular in North America, a motor home turned into a kitchen.
> 
> ...



Of course im sorry.
More info: a small vending cart, Not a motor home turned into a kitchen. 
Stroop wafel, are wafel,cut in half, with caramel syrup in the middle, is extremely famous in Holland. But the wafels are not made with normal wafes machine, those have big squares toasted on the wafels, its a special machine like this one in this link.

YouTube - ‪Stroopwafel‬‏

That is why im asking if the toaster I pointed out that makes cones, can be used for this, maybe someone who have done it before can encounter this thread and helped me out.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 20, 2011)

I understand completely now!  Thanks for the video.

You are using more like a dough than what we would call a waffle or pancake batter.  The machines you have shown us would probably not work as they rely on a batter that is thin enough to fill the holes but with enough volume to be fluffy inside.  Also the big indents would not lend kindly to cutting in half as you need to do.

If you can't afford the equipment shown in the video, may I suggest something like the Griddler.  The picture unfortunately shows the grill plates; however it also has smooth plates that you can press down on your dough like in the video.

Now you don't want THIS product.  It would not stand up to the volume you want.  But I am sure you can find something similar in a more commercial form which would be cheaper for starting out.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 20, 2011)

interesting notes at:

Stroopwafels & Power: innocent secrecy or addictive sensual hegemony?
the dairymaid: the art of stroop wafel (stroop waffles)


couple of thoughts here:

if from north america - it will be 110v 60 cycle - Europe uses 220v 50 cycle - you'll need a transformer one thinks....

except this site offers both 110v and 240v
Nemco Waffle Cone Maker @Akitchen
Neumärker: Waffle Makers II

as mentioned, the "home versions" of such equipment is usually lower power - depending on how fast you think you will need to produce, one wafel iron may not be enough.

that particular model (836) is intended for a liquid batter, not a solid ball that gets flattened.  that model does not appear to have any kind of "hold down device" to resist the wafel from spreading apart the plates.

there's a notable different in just yeast vs. baking powder recipes - if a proper stroop requires a dough and can't be done with a more liquid batter, could be a problem.

see
Amazon.com: VillaWare V3850 Quattro Pizzelle Baker: Kitchen & Dining
note the loop on the handle to hold it closed.

that model has groves in the plates - much like an ice cream cone. apparently there are different styles of stroopwafels?  the video appears to show a completely flat wafel -


----------



## danilotron (Jun 20, 2011)

you all have been extremely helpful, Thank you all  ill post what i decide in a day or two, THANK YOU!!


----------

